# unikon printer question



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

the club is looking to replace its old dot matrex club printer with a new modern ink jet printer. they tell me that they can't. any thoughts on this?


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

It's because Unikon isn't compatible with ANY of the newer printers. Any printer that requires you to use a disk to install drivers to Windows or MAC will not work. 

Unikon requires a printer with: 
1.) A centronics compatible parallel interface
2.) Internal Alpha/Numeric/IBM Graphics character generator

There are two models that can be ordered from the printer manufacturer directly
1.) Epson LX-300+ II
2.) OkiData Microline 186


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

adamant said:


> the club is looking to replace its old dot matrex club printer with a new modern ink jet printer. they tell me that they can't. any thoughts on this?


As these old printers die, many clubs will figure out that they are between a rock and a hard place. If your printer has not died yet, you better start looking for a good old used one, as a replacement, because when your printer does die, your whole system is pretty much useless. And your club is out of business.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

So what would be the solution other than searching for old out of date printers? Whole new club system? Do any of the club systems use modern or up to date printers that can be readily had? Which ones?!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> So what would be the solution other than searching for old out of date printers? Whole new club system? Do any of the club systems use modern or up to date printers that can be readily had? Which ones?!


I know Benzing doesn't use anything modern.......

We have two printers brand new that we bought 3 or 4 years ago as a "just in case"............
You would THINK that the clock makers would update their systems? Is that too much to ask for a few $1000 + worth of clock/club unit?????


----------

